# Ceramic Flat Hairstyling Iron...



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am looking into buying 1". I have never owned one and would appreciate any recommendations and feedback. I read good reviews for CHI flat irons on Amezon but most are from 2005 and 2007.

Also, I found this site where they have recommended top ten iron for 2010. If you have used any featured here, please let me know your inputs.

http://www.folica.com/shop-by/top-1...||4850970261&gclid=CICduf3P7aICFYp95QodAW_LcQ

Thank you!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Just steer clear of the "In Styler"-it is dreadful !!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I use a Chi 1" - but I have the DIGITAL model that you can set the heat to a specific temperature. You can also set the # of minutes it is "on", and it will turn itself off automatically. (for me - this means I don't have to turn around and go home to check it! LOL) It is more expensive to get the digital one, but it allows you to set it to the lowest temperature that will do the job so you save damaging your hair. I'm totally sold on it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow I haven't heard of most of these brands! Mine is a Jilbere de Paris Tourmaline series--love it! I bought it at Sally Beauty Supply maybe three years ago? I use it often to take out an errant wave or tame a little bed head.  Good luck in your shopping. This is the only one I've used so not much to compare to, but it leaves my hair shiny and healthy looking, not fried. I think that's the selling point of "tourmaline".


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lynda and Christy, thanks for the input. If it isn't too much trouble, would you mind posting the model #s of your irons? Thank you!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a HAI which I absolutely love! Of course, it is the "only" one I've ever had so I'm not able to compare with others but this is great. I use it every time I wash my hair since I have frizzy hair. My niece showed me hers about 4 yrs. ago and I couldn't live without it now! I can hardly see the info because it's on the inside and I think it says Model #: Commercial grade I got it on ebay, I think, because that's where my niece got hers. I didn't realize they sell new things on there but apparently they do. Mine has an on/off switch and a little dial so you can go from 170 - 400 degrees. To get out my frizz I use the hottest setting and my hair never gets damaged at all. I do spray on a heat protectant before I use it - when I think of it!

Good luck with whatever you go with - did I say I love mine.......lol


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> Just steer clear of the "In Styler"-it is dreadful !!


Really? Do tell! I always see the commercials on tv and it looks so good! 
I am curious!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> Just steer clear of the "In Styler"-it is dreadful !!


I had no idea what an In-Styler was and after googling it, I read the reviews. From what I can see it is 50-50. What is it that you don't like about it?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kathie said:


> *I have a HAI which I absolutely love!* Of course, it is the "only" one I've ever had so I'm not able to compare with others but this is great. I use it every time I wash my hair since I have frizzy hair. My niece showed me hers about 4 yrs. ago and I couldn't live without it now! I can hardly see the info because it's on the inside and I think it says Model #: Commercial grade I got it on ebay, I think, because that's where my niece got hers. I didn't realize they sell new things on there but apparently they do. Mine has an on/off switch and a little dial so you can go from 170 - 400 degrees. To get out my frizz I use the hottest setting and my hair never gets damaged at all. I do spray on a heat protectant before I use it - when I think of it!
> 
> Good luck with whatever you go with - did I say I love mine.......lol


Thanks for the input! The reviews on HAI are great. There are a number of models to choose from, but I would like one with the temperature setting option. I will look up Amazon and eBay.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poornima,
I have the Chi in my hair and makeup kit. It works great for everyone's hair and heats up in seconds.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

It the Chi Turbo model GF1538D. (I think the D is for digital.) It has a small digital display screen so you can see the temperature and the number of minutes you're setting it to run, a yellow button for the minutes, two black buttons (for up and down of the temperature or the minutes) and a red button to select temperature. It heats up nearly instantly. WAY faster than the older Chi I had. I gave it to my daughter when her old one broke and she needed one to prepare for work the next day, and then bought this one for me. I've never had any problems with either of the Chi irons I've owned...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

It did not smooth the hair like it did on the infomercial. I have loosely curly hair and I wanted those instantaneous, amazing results I saw. It didn't happen-not even close. It ended up looking like a really bad blowout with tons of staticy flyaways-not pretty. It was really noisy too which I could have overlooked if it worked. If you want to try it, get it at Target like I did and you can return it with no problem. I always buy "as seen on tv" stuff there (like the Jupiter Junk--I mean Jack, which did not work) and it can be easily returned.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

*NP Nano-Silver flat iron! *

I've had (more than) my share of flat irons over the years - from cheap Revlon and Conair ones, to Jilbere de Paris (big fat waste of money), to Chi, etc. and this is by far the best iron I've ever owned. All of my stylist friends use this iron. It's a little pricey, but it's flipping amazing.

It's 1 1/4" not 1", but IMO this is actually a better thickness as it will take less time to iron your hair but you can still use it as a curling iron. I absolutely despise the paddle-style irons and thinner ones take too much time.

You really can't go wrong with any NP iron - they're a Canadian company and all my girlfriends from home own NP irons. I had an older model before, but managed to break it (my fault, I dropped it repeatedly on tile floors), so I went out and bought a couple of different ones which I will give you my reviews on:

Jilbere de Paris from Sally Beauty Supply. Got the best model they offered and hated it. The plates were not the best quality and my hair would constantly get caught in them. The iron did not glide smoothly through my hair. I think this iron was designed for much thicker, coarser hair than mine. Even then I wouldn't recommend it. Passed it on to a friend with terrible hair since she was too cheap to buy her own iron. It works OK for her but it's not nearly up to my standards.

Chi from Sephora. Was fairly happy with it except that I didn't think it smoothed my hair enough and didn't have rounded edges so it was useless for making curls. Also didn't like how long it took to heat up. Passed this one on to my boyfriend's mom, who like my friend above, didn't want to pay the money for an iron. So, she's happy with it even though IMO again, not the best quality.

On to the NP Nano-Silver. Heats up to 410F in 30 seconds. I use it on around 250F so it takes maybe 20 seconds. It keeps my hair shiny, straight, and free of flyaways all day and all night. I have very thin hair that gets messed up really, really easily, and is really affected by the humidity here in Miami. I haven't had a problem with that since I started using this iron in the fall. Super, super happy with the results and quality. My stylist recommended it and since then 6 of my girlfriends have also purchased it. They all love it and our hair ranges from thin and wispy like mine to super thick and curly.

Anyway, it's up to you but I LOVE my iron! Here is a link, they have it on sale right now and I believe they ship free to the US. Also, a friend of mine works for this company and they are very reliable. Same place I ordered it from. Good luck!

http://www.flatironexperts.com/NP-Nano-Silver-Ceramic-Flat-Iron-p/npnano302.htm


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Natalie, thanks for the detailed input. I am sending you a PM with a few Qs about your model. Thanks for the link!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Poornima, I checked mine and couldn't find the model number but checked on-line and this looks lke it. http://www.sallybeauty.com/tourmaline-flat-iron/SBS-345101,default,pd.html It sounds like Natalie may have hate it though! Nat, is this the one you tried? Mine never ever catches my hair and it heats up very quickly.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Christy, yes! That is the one that I haaaated! Glad to hear that SOMEONE likes it, though. Our hair must be totally different  Also, I guess if I had never owned a better iron before I tried that one I probably would have thought it was good...but since I had a NP before the Jilbere it just didn't compare. I mean, it was decent for the price, but didn't keep my hair straight all day in the humidity here...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I ordered NP Nano302 model that Natalie recommended from the same website she bought if from. It had great reviews. This model is no longer manufactured by NP. I called a couple of more places but got the same story. They couldn't say why such a popular model was discontinued.

KQC X-Heat Tourmaline Ceramic Ion has got excellent reviews and one of the sites I called recommended the same. I ordered it. Will post my comments once I use it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Poornima said:


> I ordered NP Nano302 model that Natalie recommended from the same website she bought if from. It had great reviews. This model is no longer manufactured by NP. I called a couple of more places but got the same story. They couldn't say why such a popular model was discontinued.
> 
> KQC X-Heat Tourmaline Ceramic Ion has got excellent reviews and one of the sites I called recommended the same. I ordered it. Will post my comments once I use it.


Well heck after all that research only to have the final choice discontinued. :frusty: I hope the one you finally ordered is a good one!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Bah, humbug! What a bummer. I can't believe it was discontinued. I talked to my stylist who knows someone who works for NP - apparently, something about the factory they got one of the special parts from is no longer making this part. 

Let us know how you like the KQC!


----------

